# UFC's aggressive strategy is smart, but it comes at a cost



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was the article I thought I posted up the other day in continuation of the ongoing discussion of the UFC's direction. They're certainly experiencing growing pains, but I'd have to think that it's part of the bigger picture to get eyeballs. Nobody wants to cancel cards, but its precautionary measures. Put on a card and lose millions or cancel it and lose a few hundred thousand and continue moving forward. Their power base will always be Vegas so I get the feeling they've double booked venues for a contingency plan; Mandalay Bay or MGM. Too bad Palms isn't in the picture anymore. Wonder why the Fertittas don't construct a mega resort w/ a convention centre/stadium seating and get in on the action. Then again one of these resorts cost a whopping 10 digits.

They still put on stellar cards, but it feels like the quality has decreased because of the amount of cards they put on. BUT if you really think about it, imagine if all the Fox cards/Fight Nights were gone and they only put on stacked PPVs w/ multiple title fights. 

We would all say that the UFC is the best! But we would have one major card a month.

With this strategy they are compromising their brand, but not to a detrimental effect where people will stop cold turkey. Some would just tune in to the major fights, but for most fans we still support and watch all of em when we can. Realistically some of these fight night cards would be headliners for second tiered orgs. This also puts a squeeze on their competition because every other week is a UFC card which cannibalizes themselves, but ultimately hurts their competition even more.

I believe this is the winning strategy for the short and long term. 



> The UFC has adopted a strategy for international growth that has a downside for hardcore fans; oversaturation. There were 6 events in a 4 week period from the end of May to the end of June, that's something along the lines of 40 hours of MMA in a month. About 10 hours a week. That's just from official UFC fight cards, not including The Ultimate Fighter.
> 
> The truth is that to expand into new and emerging markets the UFC has to adopt a strategy like this. They have to give European and Asian fans cards that feature local fighters and take place at suitable local times, not 6am. The UFC knows that long term, relying on the Americas as the sole source of revenue will hinder their growth and leave them more financially vulnerable than is desirable. Expanding into Europe and Asia is an important strategy, and one that requires building up local talent and hosting local events.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I said this before in other threads, the UFC is willing to lose some hardcore fans at the expense gaining many more casual fans. Financially, this makes sense. There are far more casual & potential fans than there are hardcore fans. Even gaining just a small percentage of the "casuals" as fans it's still a larger number than the hardcore fans.

That is what the UFC has to do if it wants to expand & keep moving forward.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

TheAuger said:


> I said this before in other threads, the UFC is willing to lose some hardcore fans at the expense gaining many more casual fans. Financially, this makes sense. There are far more casual & potential fans than there are hardcore fans. Even gaining just a small percentage of the "casuals" as fans it's still a larger number than the hardcore fans.
> 
> That is what the UFC has to do if it wants to expand & keep moving forward.


The opposite is happening. Everyone I know who watches UFC (expect one person) is a casual fan, and all of them have had declining interest,

Casual fans like myself like big fights, stars, etc. with over saturation and more cards, it is more appealing to hardcore fans. Casual fans don't want to watch a Fight Pass card at noon on a Saturday. Heck, most casual fans don't know what Fight Pass is.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

They will slow down IMO. The optimum was a few years ago when we had maybe 20% less cards with a bit more of a gap between them. Let's be honest most cards wth the exception of a few like the New Zealand card are only 1 or 2 fights away from being Stella cards. Even the UFC 176 card that the article trashes is pretty solid IMO. Mousasi\Souza Maynard/Camoes and Formiga/Makovsky are great fight.

What the UFC can't seem to grasp (like many sport and entertainment companies) is that sometimes withholding your product and building anticipation is better than the shirt term profit of putting on a watered down product. Can you imagine Mayweather hitting 1mil buys every fight if he fought 12 times a year? Unlikely.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

I think Dana said in the 175 post fight scrum that they are not thinking about regional. You guys are thinking regionally. UFC is growing a global sport not a regional one. Fight pass is for countries that cannot get UFC on PPV or TV. Fight Pass also will have UFC content and UFC owns it. It is a powerful tool which hasnt even been close to its potential. If hardcore fight fans are turned off by over saturation they are not hardcore fight fans. They may think they are but they are not. A hardcore fan watches every show and still wants more watches every post fight presser and media scrum, watches MMA hour every monday, and so on. UFC is growing and expanding to countries it is not in yet. The people in these countries like Mexico and Philipines are starving for UFC. You guys gotta stop thinking about UFC as only catering to your country. It is growing and expanding and its a good thing.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Have all the free fights in the world you want. Have them every night. I'll do my best to watch as many as possible. But don't expect me to watch a ppv every single weekend when I can't name half the fighters on the main card. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Fight Pass cards have been great, and I've been very happy to be able to watch them live at a reasonable time. Like Dana's said many times, they're not for you Americans, they're for us, the rest of the world. Still, I wish they would really stack every PPV card instead of wasting good fights as Fight Night main events.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe I've figured out how to get enjoyment out of shitty cards, and less quality events. Put on multiple accumulator bets!!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

PPV's just cost too much money for Americans. I'm not up to date on what other countries have to pay. But it seems Dana doesn't care if anyone outside the United States illegally streams the UFC which is complete bullshit as well.

I'm just tired of the double standard by Zuffa. It's free and cheap for everyone except Americans. I ordered 175 but won't be getting another PPV until GSP or Nick Diaz returns.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I usually either go to the local sports bar or a friends house to watch the fights anyways so no big deal for me. Though it would be nice to actually buy one. Kind of sucks going to other places ESPECIALLY considering I write about this starting Monday paid.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

I like the fact that you get to watch UFC every weekend with free fights on UFC Fight Nights. Only the best of the best should even be ppv. The UFC makes plenty of money regardless.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah you consider all of the money they make from the endorsements and commercials. This is how sports makes money nowadays. The pay per views is still their life blood but they get extra with Fight Nights.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

People talk as if "names" pop up out of nowhere. They dont. They are built up. Every "name" was a no-name at some point. With the UFC having so many cards and new fighters they are preparing the next generation of names. Its not rocket science.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> People talk as if "names" pop up out of nowhere. They dont. They are built up. Every "name" was a no-name at some point. With the UFC having so many cards and new fighters they are preparing the next generation of names. Its not rocket science.


They are failing miserably. Nobody has drawing power anymore. Rousey is their biggest star but not necessarily for all the right reasons. Bones should be a way bigger star than he actually is but the last mainstream attention he got was Dana crying and blaming him for the PPV being canned. It is apparently rocket science for UFC.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> They are failing miserably.


How on earth do you know that? There are a lot of very good fighters who are not big names right now. Give them some time for fecks sake.

As for Bones, his lack of popularity is his own doing.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> How on earth do you know that? There are a lot of very good fighters who are not big names right now. Give them some time for fecks sake.
> 
> As for Bones, his lack of popularity is his own doing.


Well their "beastly" flyweight champion may have failed to get 100k buys. Cain gets hurt a lot but Dana trashed him to hell when he lost the belt on Fox. Dana trashed Bones to hell on UFC 151 on Sportscenter. It isnt Bones' doing, a lot of the dumb stuff he does/says is only viewed by online MMA fans. Streaming is at an all-time high but that had no trouble stopping GSP and Silva late last year. The lack of star power is eye-opening and they have done nothing to help it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Well their "beastly" flyweight champion may have failed to get 100k buys. Cain gets hurt a lot but Dana trashed him to hell when he lost the belt on Fox. Dana trashed Bones to hell on UFC 151 on Sportscenter. It isnt Bones' doing, a lot of the dumb stuff he does/says is only viewed by online MMA fans. Streaming is at an all-time high but that had no trouble stopping GSP and Silva late last year. The lack of star power is eye-opening and they have done nothing to help it.


Why do you even bother watching any more?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I disagree with you Sookoojo who's the last star they didn't acquire from another company....GSP and that was 10 years ago, Cain Velasquez...in 2008.

Fighters aren't being developed, they cut every weight class you think a Matt Brown, Mark Hunt, and Robbie Lawler you think the UFC built those guys up. They were stuck with Hunt and Lawler from buying other companies, and Matt Brown the UFC would have never kept around after his third loss today.

The UFC doesn't care about building fighters up, Jon Jones is a little bit of an asshole, Michael Jordan was a massive asshole. Everyone covered up Jordan's toxic personality because it was good for business, the UFC buried Jon Jones and killed his marketability over pride.

The UFC is a great company but lousy at promoting fighters, they promote events and now they are oversaturating the market and not building up main eventers the sport is suffering. The leader in the sport should not have shallow divisions and half of their divisions (HW, LHW, BW, Fly, Womens) are shallow, that's pathetic.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I disagree with you Sookoojo who's the last star they didn't acquire from another company....GSP and that was 10 years ago, Cain Velasquez...in 2008.


This is the point. I personally dont give a shit about "stars". Im in this game for good fights. Big names and drama can be an interesting diversion, but thats all they are to me.

I made this point in another thread and I'll do it again here. You say when was their last star? Well, I ask you, in the days when the UFC was full of so-called "stars", how many competitive title fights were there? We had a period full of stars and uncompetitive fights. What the f*uck is the point of that?

Seems to me a portion of MMA fans decide if a fight is good before its even happened, based simply on the names. TheBestAround calls Lesnar vs Mir the biggest fight ever. It *was* the biggest fight ever before the actual fight. After that, it disappeared into obscurity. Because it was fecking rubbish as a *fight*.


----------



## Mrcloutier (Jul 13, 2014)

*?*

As an admitted "casual fan" I can tell you the fights are important but like all other sports it's about more than just the match. I personally feel that either the UFC has gotten away from promoting it's current stars, or the current stars just aren't that charismatic.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I made this point in another thread and I'll do it again here. You say when was their last star? Well, I ask you, in the days when the UFC was full of so-called "stars", how many competitive title fights we're there? We had a period full of stars and uncompetitive fights. What the f*uck is the point of that?


Well I can think of four off the top of my head

Shamrock/Ortiz
Rutten/Randleman
Miletich/Burnett
Smith/Coleman

And then you had the tournament finales which were generally awesome. Also the Pride fights were generally speaking much superior to the UFC/Zuffa ones.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Well I can think of four off the top of my head
> 
> Shamrock/Ortiz
> Rutten/Randleman
> ...


I was talking about the whole GSP, BJ, Silva, Chuck, Hughes etc era. Basically the last decade. That was when the UFC had the most "star" power. How many of those fan favourites were involved in competitive title fights? That you can only think of prehistoric match-ups kind of says it all.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I was talking about the whole GSP, BJ, Silva, Chuck, Hughes etc era. Basically the last decade. That was when the UFC had the most "star" power. How many of those fan favourites were involved in competitive title fights? That you can only think of prehistoric match-ups kind of says it all.


Well no those I listed were pre-Zuffa which is what I thought you were looking for...post Zuffa

Couture/Rizzo
Trigg/Hughes I
Trigg/Hughes II
Penn/Uno
Couture/Liddell I
Penn/Hughes
GSP/Hughes I

But those were the guys the UFC paid for not the ones they developed.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> This is the point. I personally dont give a shit about "stars". Im in this game for good fights. Big names and drama can be an interesting diversion, but thats all they are to me.
> 
> I made this point in another thread and I'll do it again here. You say when was their last star? Well, I ask you, in the days when the UFC was full of so-called "stars", how many competitive title fights were there? We had a period full of stars and uncompetitive fights. What the f*uck is the point of that?
> 
> Seems to me a portion of MMA fans decide if a fight is good before its even happened, based simply on the names. TheBestAround calls Lesnar vs Mir the biggest fight ever. It *was* the biggest fight ever before the actual fight. After that, it disappeared into obscurity. Because it was fecking rubbish as a *fight*.


The majority of MMA fans want to see stars. People were most into the Rousey fight this past weekend even though it lasted 16 seconds. Lesnar/Mir was the biggest fight in UFC history before the fight, after the fight, any time. Was it the best fight in UFC history? Of course not. But it's the biggest fight and will probably never be topped. If you'd rather watch a competitive Scott Jorgensen fight over a big fight that could be lopsided, that's on you and your opinions. 

For the "why do you watch anymore?" question, I pick and choose. Only full shows I've watched this year were UFC 175 and the Bones/Tex show. Otherwise, I maybe watched Rousey's first fight and I think a TV Bisping fight, that's about it.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Who cares about the die hard nerd fans.

More UFC fights. At least 1 one event per week. Thanks and bye.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

sucrets said:


> Who cares about the die hard nerd fans.
> 
> More UFC fights. At least 1 one event per week. Thanks and bye.


Actually the die hard fans are the reason this sport still exist


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

NFL is a regional sport and it's the biggest cash cow in the world. Why can't the UFC just copy that model?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

mo25 said:


> NFL is a regional sport and it's the biggest cash cow in the world. Why can't the UFC just copy that model?


English Premier League Football (soccer) is set to overtake the NFLs revenue by 2016, why be regional when you can be global?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

gazh said:


> English Premier League Football (soccer) is set to overtake the NFLs revenue by 2016, why be regional when you can be global?


I don't know about that. The NFL had $6 billion in revenue for 2013 while the EPL had $4 billion in revenue. With new TV revenues set to start in 2015/16 for the NFL, I don't see the EPL catching the NFL anytime soon no matter how much their revenues increase. That would require a nearly doubling in yearly revenue by 2016.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Well no those I listed were pre-Zuffa which is what I thought you were looking for...post Zuffa
> 
> Couture/Rizzo
> Trigg/Hughes I
> ...


... I stopped reading at Penn vs Uno.




The Best Around said:


> The majority of MMA fans want to see stars. People were most into the Rousey fight this past weekend even though it lasted 16 seconds. Lesnar/Mir was the biggest fight in UFC history before the fight, after the fight, any time. Was it the best fight in UFC history? Of course not. But it's the biggest fight and will probably never be topped. If you'd rather watch a competitive Scott Jorgensen fight over a big fight that could be lopsided, that's on you and your opinions.
> 
> For the "why do you watch anymore?" question, I pick and choose. Only full shows I've watched this year were UFC 175 and the Bones/Tex show. Otherwise, I maybe watched Rousey's first fight and I think a TV Bisping fight, that's about it.


I consider how a fight actually turns out to be far more important for the growth of the UFC then the draw power *before* the fight.

Besides, if you pick and choose your events, than what on earth are you complaining about? Because it sounds like you are complaining about fights you will never watch. What exactly is the difference between having lots of UFC events where you watch the ones that interest you as opposed to barely any events where you watch them all? Seems to me like you're watching the same amount of UFC you were watching before.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> I don't know about that. The NFL had $6 billion in revenue for 2013 while the EPL had $4 billion in revenue. With new TV revenues set to start in 2015/16 for the NFL, I don't see the EPL catching the NFL anytime soon no matter how much their revenues increase. That would require a nearly doubling in yearly revenue by 2016.


Nope. The current TV deal expires in 2016 and is currently worth £3.018 billion per year ($5.17 Billion) the next deal is expected to go up by 30% this is TV revenue ALONE.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> I consider how a fight actually turns out to be far more important for the growth of the UFC then the draw power *before* the fight.
> 
> Besides, if you pick and choose your events, than what on earth are you complaining about? Because it sounds like you are complaining about fights you will never watch. What exactly is the difference between having lots of UFC events where you watch the ones that interest you as opposed to barely any events where you watch them all? Seems to me like you're watching the same amount of UFC you were watching before.


I agree with this. I would rather watch good competitive fights than big names fights that fizzle out. Many times the lesser known fights/fighter put on better performances that their more well know counterparts.

We have more choices now. I love that. I don't feel I have to watch every event. I can chose what I want to watch & still get my MMA fix. Sure many of the cards are watered down, but this also gives more of an opportunity to see lesser know fighters. And that helps MMA as whole.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> I agree with this. I would rather watch good competitive fights than big names fights that fizzle out. Many times the lesser known fights/fighter put on better performances that their more well know counterparts.
> 
> We have more choices now. I love that. I don't feel I have to watch every event. I can chose what I want to watch & still get my MMA fix. Sure many of the cards are watered down, but this also gives more of an opportunity to see lesser know fighters. And that helps MMA as whole.


Exactly. If we all never watch the no-names, how are they ever expected to get a name for themselves?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

gazh said:


> Nope. The current TV deal expires in 2016 and is currently worth £3.018 billion per year ($5.17 Billion) the next deal is expected to go up by 30% this is TV revenue ALONE.



My fault, I used euros to convert to dollars, not pounds. Still, NFL revenue is expect to increase by a similar percentage with their TV contracts set to start this season.


> The National Football League hopes to achieve $25 billion in annual revenue by 2027, up from about $10 billion now.
> 
> The NFL declined to release financial data, but an estimate of its revenue can be pieced together through various sources by economists and market researchers. That $10 billion pie is roughly sliced four ways, according to Navigate Research, a Chicago-based firm that specializes in the evaluation of sports and entertainment marketing investments.
> 
> ...


Right now that is nearly double the the EPL's current revenue.

Here is a Forbes article from last year on this topic.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> My fault, I used euros to convert to dollars, not pounds. Still, NFL revenue is expect to increase by a similar percentage with their TV contracts set to start this season.
> 
> 
> Right now that is nearly double the the EPL's current revenue.


Double?

Are you talking about complete revenue or TV only? Where did you get your Premiership numbers?

:thumbsdown:


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> ... I stopped reading at Penn vs Uno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few years ago I would try to catch just about every PPV and sometimes the TV cards. Now I find myself watching one PPV every few months, same with my friends. And those PPVs have gotten increasingly crappier looking. For example, not too long ago Bones had Mir/Nog and Tito/Lil Nog on the card, now he is lucky if he gets like Phil Davis in the co-main.

If people wanted to watch competitive fights and not wait for the stars, then maybe the NFL should expand to 100 teams and have even more games with a bunch of nobodies. It just doesnt appeal to a mass audience like that. They are failing right now in the US, when they were doing so well here not too long ago.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

The Best Around said:


> A few years ago I would try to catch just about every PPV and sometimes the TV cards. Now I find myself watching one PPV every few months, same with my friends. And those PPVs have gotten increasingly crappier looking. For example, not too long ago Bones had Mir/Nog and Tito/Lil Nog on the card, now he is lucky if he gets like Phil Davis in the co-main.
> 
> If people wanted to watch competitive fights and not wait for the stars, then maybe the NFL should expand to 100 teams and have even more games with a bunch of nobodies. It just doesnt appeal to a mass audience like that. They are failing right now in the US, when they were doing so well here not too long ago.


The NFL constantly broadcasts sub par games in prime time(MNF/SNF/TNF). Basically B level games. And yet people still watch those games.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

TheAuger said:


> The NFL constantly broadcasts sub par games in prime time(MNF/SNF/TNF). Basically B level games. And yet people still watch those games.


Well the NFL somewhat gets away with it because it's the NFL. But also, they do most games months in advance, so it's sometimes hard to predict how teams will do. Also, every team is required to have TNF game. But just about every team, no matter how crappy they are, have some stars on it.

A better example would be, suppose the NFL bought the Canadian Football League, added all the CFL teams to the NFL, and started having CFL games all the time. The CFL games would not get ratings in the remote ballparks of NFL games.

Other sports like NBA and NHL pit the big market teams or teams with stars on their weekly primetime games. On their weekly big ABC game, the NBA wouldn't pit the Milwaukee Bucks against the Utah Jazz and expect people to watch.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> But just about every team, no matter how crappy they are, have some stars on it.


If a player came along who was a no-name, but was an excellent player, then he is a star. Thats how it works in sports; excelling is what makes stars. You seem to want to dismiss just about all the modern UFC fighters as non-stars regardless of their quality. If somebody with a name came into the NFL, who was as rubbish at football as Lesnar was at MMA, he wouldn't get anywhere. He certainly would not be considered a star. And yet, you think of Lesnar as one of the biggest stars in MMA ever. Its absurd.




The Best Around said:


> They are failing right now in the US, when they were doing so well here not too long ago.


You keep saying this as if its some kind of fact. What evidence do you have the the UFC is "failing" in the US? Lower PPV sales is about all you seem to ever come up with. All I see is more events, more fighters, better sponsors, better TV deals and better fights. How you consider that failing is beyond me.

Sure, the name hunters might not like it. But quite frankly, I couldn't give a shit.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

As a diehard fan I try to watch as many cards as I reasonably can. At least 1 or 2 a month and thats plenty. Its hard to keep up with who has fought who anymore. I just dont have time, because I work and have a life, to watch every card every week. It is over saturation and I understand trying to build names by having a bunch of no name guys on cards. They are hoping for exciting fights to break open a new crop of talent but if Im all of the sudden watching a title fight and the challenger has only fought on Fox cards or fight nights how am I suppose to make a proper assessment of the fighter. I have no clue who he is so its not generating any kind of excitement for me. 

Also I dont mind soccer but Ill never sit down and watch it thats for sure. I have no interest in it really. The rest of the world may and thats cool but I also havent had cable or watched much TV in 10 years. I havent had cable in over a decade lol. I just rent the PPV cards I want and watch tv shows on Netflix. 

Im going to the FIGHT NIGHT 49 in Tulsa, already got my floor seats and Im super excited but I dont know half the guys on the card. Its also weird to me that there are no Heavy Wieght, Light Heavy weight or Female fights on the card yet....weird. Pyle vs Maia, Carmont vs Leites, and Bendo vs Dos Anjos and I know Max Holloway is fighting.....thats about it. UFC has just gotten so weird for me. I hate Dana, he never shuts up, Promotion all over the place for fighters I dont know ,and Ronda nut hugging. Not my idea of a great time anymore.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> If a player came along who was a no-name, but was an excellent player, then he is a star. Thats how it works in sports; excelling is what makes stars. You seem to want to dismiss just about all the modern UFC fighters as non-stars regardless of their quality. If somebody with a name came into the NFL, who was as rubbish at football as Lesnar was at MMA, he wouldn't get anywhere. He certainly would not be considered a star. And yet, you think of Lesnar as one of the biggest stars in MMA ever. Its absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lesnar was a UFC Heavyweight Champion, I'd hardly call that rubbish. Not that he was so amazing, but to call him rubbish is well, rubbish. In the NFL, there is a player named Tim Tebow who has been not-so-good in the NFL and yet is a huge star. There is a player named Johnny Manziel who is one of the most popular players and hasn't played a game yet. Lesnar is the biggest star in UFC history. When I think of star, I think of drawing ability, popularity, must-see. You seem to be getting "best" confused with "stars". Sometimes they go hand-in-hand, sometimes they don't. Lesnar was part of the biggest pay-per-view in history, and his three other title fights were three of the most-watched pay-per-views in history. There's a reason Dana wanted him on the first Fox show, and why Dana looked like his whole family just died when they were announcing Cain as the new champion. 

In the US, pay-per-view sales have been plummeting, as well as live gate attendance in a lot of places (besides Vegas I believe). This shows that people are no longer deeming UFC as something they want to pay money for.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Soojooko said:


> If a player came along who was a no-name, but was an excellent player, then he is a star. Thats how it works in sports; excelling is what makes stars. You seem to want to dismiss just about all the modern UFC fighters as non-stars regardless of their quality. If somebody with a name came into the NFL, who was as rubbish at football as Lesnar was at MMA, he wouldn't get anywhere. He certainly would not be considered a star. And yet, you think of Lesnar as one of the biggest stars in MMA ever. Its absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Brock lesnar is one of the biggest stars in the history of the ufc. He was more famous then Anderson Silva was. 

He brought in a crazy amount of Fans . And not only that he actually did very well in mma. I mean he was the ******* world champion. 
There was some scary guys back then. Like Shane Carwin .

You saying that Brock lesnar is bad at mma and that he's not a star. Says alot about you. 
You call your self a fan? 
And that you watch each and every single card out there. 
Then why would you bash at the guys who made the sport what it is today. 
I honestly dont get you


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Any fighter that reacts to getting hit like Lesnar did, is rubbish. Simple as that.

He became UFC champ by beating somebody who weighed over 50 pounds less then him.

I really dont see a single thing about Brocks career that would make me consider him a star.

He bought fans. He bought exposure. He bought blah. What does any of this have to do with being a good fighter? As a result, he'll be long forgotten in no time. In fact, I would say he already is.

As for Brock making the sport what it is today? Well, he can feck off for that too. I would say the majority of the fans he bought in are the typical casuals that think he was the greatest thing ever. Name hunters. I wouldn't be having this god damn feckwitted debate right now if it wasn't for Brock fecking Lesnar.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brock's destructions of Couture and Mir were pretty impressive tbf. Also showed a bit of heart surviving the first round battering from Carwin. I was a big Lesnar fan, but after seeing how he reacted to getting hit, and his performances post-diverticulitis meant retiring made sense. A fight card with Brock Lesnar always led to super-exciting build up too. The guy was a star no doubt. He was also a ******* tremendous athlete, with an incredible wrestling pedigree. His striking might have been rudimentary, and he didn't like getting hit, but Brock Lesnar did have some serious skills. The speed at which he picked up submission defence was bloody impressive, to neutralise a guy like Frank Mir the way he did in their rematch was so impressive.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I wasnt exactly talking about lesnar when I said that you bash the guy who made the sport what it is. 
I was talking about guys like Penn and hughs. 
And seriously stop talking shit about lesnar the guy is legit. Truth is he proved all of us wrong. And if he wasn't injured. I'd see him fighting for the title


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Brock's destructions of Couture and Mir were pretty impressive tbf. Also showed a bit of heart surviving the first round battering from Carwin. I was a big Lesnar fan, but after seeing how he reacted to getting hit, and his performances post-diverticulitis meant retiring made sense. A fight card with Brock Lesnar always led to super-exciting build up too. The guy was a star no doubt.


Couture was fighting at 220 pounds that night. And Mir is an awful fighter. He really is.

As for Carwin. How can anybody twist that fight as some kind of positive. Brock got decimated. He survived simply because he has a good chin. Carwin came out like a zombie for the second. Nothing about that win was any of Brocks doing.

Seriously, if any other fighter had his run of fights, he would be utterly forgotten about by now.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Couture was fighting at 220 pounds that night. And Mir is an awful fighter. He really is.
> 
> As for Carwin. How can anybody twist that fight as some kind of positive. Brock got decimated. He survived simply because he has a good chin. Carwin came out like a zombie for the second. Nothing about that win was any of Brocks doing.
> 
> *Seriously, if any other fighter had his run of fights, he would be utterly forgotten about by now*.


You pretty much made by point for me. Because Lesnar was a huge star, he isn't forgotten and won't ever be. The Fox deal doesn't happen without Lesnar. 

You can cry all you want about Lesnar's wins. The fact is, he took the heavyweight title from someone, beat a former heavyweight champion, then beat an undefeated fighter. If you want to discount it all as rubbish, that's on you.

You seem to have no grasp of the business side of things and what makes stars, as you've made it clear that you'd rather watched a Fight Pass pre-lim war than a mega fight if the Fight Pass pre-lim is a more competitive fight.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mir's not good now, but in 2009 Mir was a killer. He'd just knocked Nogueira out, which at the time was a huge deal, and had submitted Brock in their first fight. If that's not an impressive win, then there aren't many guys that have won an impressive fight in UFC Heavyweight history.

I disagree. I think Brock's run was impressive. Coming in after a grueling Pro-Wrestling career, with no MMA experience, and running through the UFC HW division, taking the belt, and defending it is impressive. Sure, he got smashed by Cain, and bullied by Ubereem, but to say he had no skills, and sucked is just not true. Brock's wrestling pedigree is one of the best of all-time in the HW division, and his wins were impressive.

Brock won't be forgotten either. Biggest PPV draw the UFC has ever known, and will likely ever have. Brock was a huge star, and deserved to be.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Couture was fighting at 220 pounds that night. And Mir is an awful fighter. He really is.
> 
> As for Carwin. How can anybody twist that fight as some kind of positive. Brock got decimated. He survived simply because he has a good chin. Carwin came out like a zombie for the second. Nothing about that win was any of Brocks doing.
> 
> Seriously, if any other fighter had his run of fights, he would be utterly forgotten about by now.


If Mir is that awful how has he been in the top ten HW for the last what, 10 years? 
He had the most explosive and destructive JJ of any fighter in the history of the company. Frank Mir is a serious challenge to anyone but an elite few fighters or at least he was back then. 
Couture was used to fighting bigger stronger guys for his whole career. Lesnar showed he was no joke beating them. 
Sure he is not elite level, but he has an elite physique. And he learned very fast to be able to beat guys like Mir and Couture who may not have been at their best but were the top tier of HW's in the world at the time. 
Credit where Credit is due!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope. I dont agree at all with you lot above me.

I was super excited when Lesnar came in. I so wanted him to be excellent. Slowly but surely, he disappointed me. After seeing him fall on the floor like a sack of spuds every time somebody touched his face, that was it for me. Lesnar = massive rubbish blouse.

I dont care what the records say. What I care about is what I saw with my own eyes during the actual fights. And what I saw was a massive hype bubble proving to be a bit shite.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Soojooko said:


> Nope. I dont agree at all with you lot above me.
> 
> I was super excited when Lesnar came in. I so wanted him to be excellent. Slowly but surely, he disappointed me. After seeing him fall on the floor like a sack of spuds every time somebody touched his face, that was it for me. Lesnar = massive rubbish blouse.
> 
> I dont care what the records say. What I care about is what I saw with my own eyes during the actual fights. And what I saw was a massive hype bubble proving to be a bit shite.


You do realize he actually did win the title and defend it. Right? 

And seriously he really is one of the biggest ufc stars ever. 
And no. We'll all remember him forever.. proof casuals are still hating on him


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> You do realize he actually did win the title and defend it. Right?
> 
> And seriously he really is one of the biggest ufc stars ever.
> And no. We'll all remember him forever.. proof casuals are still hating on him


Remember who? :confused02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The UFC is letting greed lead the way, they say they care about "the sport" but they dont, all they care about is money and how to make more.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

As far as Lesnar. I didnt like the guy being in the UFC at all. But he destroyed Herring. Koed Randy, Koed Mir, survived a beating and choked out Carwin. If nothing else since he didnt finish Herring just shows how tough Herring is. I cant talk shit on the guy really. Didnt like him and he didnt have years of training and the ability to really learn to take a hit but I guarantee if he would of had at least 4 or 5 more years of experience he would of had some more great fights. I mean I hate Cain and Cain destroyed him...but Cain has destroyed JDS twice. Then Overeem kicked and kneed him right in his gut where he had surgery. Im just saying discrediting Lesnar is pretty silly at this point. He started late in the game and beat some top heavy weights in his run. What more were you expecting from a pro wrestler starting late in the game?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Soojooko said:


> Remember who? :confused02:


The guy you've been hating on for two pages thats who


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC just posted a picture (facebook) of Donald Cerrone with the title "Man Crush Monday". Ffs, do they really need to post stupid sh*t like that just to be doing something?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

The more cagefighting the better.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Warning said:


> The more cagefighting the better.


Amen brother. Amen.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Warning said:


> The more cagefighting the better.


We all probably agree. But we don't go out and bad mouth the ufc legends and champions


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> But we don't go out and bad mouth the ufc legends and champions


I didn't. I bad-mouthed Brock Lesnar.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Soojooko said:


> I didn't. I bad-mouthed Brock Lesnar.


First of all. Brock isn't even a champion now 
Second of all. I wasn't talking about this thread only


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> First of all. Brock isn't even a champion now


Certainly... one of the rubbishest in UFC history. I struggle to think of any champs surrendering their title as pathetically as Brock did. I would say even Rich Franklin did a better job.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

You never admit you're wrong do you ?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> You never admit you're wrong do you ?


How can I be wrong when I'm being totally subjective? Wrong to you and MANY others? Damn right. Long may it continue. But in my world, my words are sweet butterflies of truth, fluttering around in the ether.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Soojooko said:


> How can I be wrong when I'm being totally subjective? Wrong to you and MANY others? Damn right. Long may it continue. But in my world, my words are sweet butterflies of truth, fluttering around in the ether.


Ha ha.. at least you're good with words


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> Ha ha.. at least you're good with words


Thank you.:hug:


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Lesnar is a joke. Roided until his intestines split open and got beaten out of MMA.

The UFC's aggressive strategy is great for the UFC suits and nobody else, hence the chronic and growing malcontent with their offerings by people who like MMA. The existence of this exact conversation and the growing frequency at which it takes place is testament to this fact. It's an issue. 

They have made MMA more available and less wanted at the same time which has resulted in more cumulative viewers of the UFC but less viewers per show universally. Less people being interested in general is mitigated by more total views overall which is good for them. Not for me. 

Their shows used to be a big deal and highly demanded because there was an element of scarcity, it was something built up to that stirred and developed interest. That exists to a much lesser degree with most today, if they are still watching at all. A MMA card from Pride, UFC, Affliction, Elite XC then later Strikeforce used to be an actual deal. Those were the biggest promotions offering the biggest fights, when they put on a card, that is what you were gonna get and people knew it, cared and looked forward to it. That energy is faded in a big way. The interest is normalized and sanitized to something less special. Today we inundated with a seemingly never ending stream of preliminary fight cards that are not telling a story or creating something bigger to develop. 

It's why this conversation, about where MMA is going, pops up all over the place online, pops up in the bar, pops up just talking to regular non-mma/general sports fans who barley have a finger on the pulse, pops up on mine or my friends couch on fight night. We ask what happened? We all know what happened, some of us are watching what has happened happen on a weekly basis.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Lesnar is a joke. Roided until his intestines split open and got beaten out of MMA.


I'm sure you could accomplish more than Lesnar had you only tried..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

slapshot said:


> I'm sure you could accomplish more than Lesnar had you only tried..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm sure Cain will too


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hasn't Cain already surpassed Brock?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cain has EASILY surpassed Brock.

But Brock for me is REALLY underrated.

Brock Lesnar fought Frank Mir in his SECOND ever fight. And I'm correct he dropped him before being submitted. Mir was arguably at his best since the Motorbike accident, and Lesnar looked okay with him. Is it really THAT big a deal to get submitted by one of the best submission HWs of all time?

Then in his THIRD ever fight, he takes on Heath Herring, 28-13, and wins.

Does he slack off for his fourth fight? No, he fights a UFC Hall of Famer, and the current Heavyweight Champion. He stops this all time great MMA fighter in the second round.

Fourth fight? He absolutely destroys the only man to beat him, Frank Mir.

Shane Carwin, 12-0 (Vs Lesnar's 4-1). Carwin has finished every single opponent he has ever faced in the first round. He comes in and smashes Lesnar...Lesnar doesn't give up, comes out in the next round, and submits Carwin.

Lesnar then fights Cain Velasquez, top 3 all time at HW and potentially going to be the greatest of all time by the time his career is over. He loses, no shame in that.

Lesnar than fights Alistair Overeem. Overeem's streak is 11 wins (and 1 draw). 35-11 (1) Vs 6-2. Overeem's streak includes submitting Mark Hunt, submitting Gary Goodridge, submitting James Thompson, TKOing Brett Rogers in 1 round, KOing Todd Duffee in 1 round and decisioning Werdum. He was pretty much the Strikeforce and Dream heavyweight champions. He beats Brock also.




So where is the shame in anything about Brock? The guy's record says he shouldn't have been in the ring with a single one of the fighters he was, and yet he still defeated almost all of them. The only 2 guys to defeat Brock Lesnar and not be avenged against is Cain Velasquez and Alistair Overeem.

Brock deserves more respect for his achievements.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar was Donkey Kong with wrestling, and was a star because of the WWE before coming to the UFC, bringing those legions of fans with him. meh.

What was this thread about again?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

If Brock spent years in Europe beating up cans, Sooj would give him more credit. But because he isnt a fighter at heart and didnt fight too many times, he is rubbish. Also, do you realize Brock successfully defended the belt the same amount of times as Cain, and had probably tougher fights? You wont admit that since you apparently hate Mir, and Carwin is a heavy hitting engineer and not someone who spent decades doing BJJ tournaments. 

Brock actually had one of the most successful runs in UFC heavyweight history, so you must think the entire division has always been rubbish.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> If Brock spent years in Europe beating up cans, Sooj would give him more credit.


Nonsense. I don't give Brock credit because - as Ive stated numerous times already - hes NOT a good fighter in my opinion. Why is that so hard to get into your skull? I dont consider any of his wins impressive. Thats my opinion. Have I come on here even once, and told you how you would be thinking in this situation or that? No, I haven't. Ive given my reasons why I think Brock is a bit shit. This isnt based on some dislike for Brock. Quite the opposite. I *really* wanted him to excel.

Everything ive written here is clearly labelled. "I think..", "it seems to me..", "I dont consider..", "For me..." etc. All I get back is caveman english written like im getting slapped across the face with a big cock with "FACT" tattooed along its girth. No. Its not a fact that Brock Lesnar is a legend. Just as its not a fact that hes totally shite. When you people present your opinions, you would do well to remember that and word your arguments accordingly.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Of course it's opinion. I just don't find it to be much of an opinion that Lesnar is the biggest star in UFC history. His record setting buys don't lie, and the fact they got a Fox deal right after all of his success doesn't lie.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Of course it's opinion. I just don't find it to be much of an opinion that Lesnar is the biggest star in UFC history. His record setting buys don't lie, and the fact they got a Fox deal right after all of his success doesn't lie.


Like I said. Fat cock. "FACT". etc.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think Soojookoo is forgetting the most important of Brocks ascension, it isn't the titles, the massive buys, the kick-ass tattoo.

If Brock didn't come along I wouldn't have been an MMA fan. And lets face it I'm awesome and keeping this forum alive. :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I think Soojookoo is forgetting the most important of Brocks ascension, it isn't the titles, the massive buys, the kick-ass tattoo.
> 
> If Brock didn't come along I wouldn't have been an MMA fan. And lets face it I'm awesome and keeping this forum alive. :thumb02:


And that pretty much nails it! I would say a large portion of the Brockers love him for the same reason. They got interested in MMA because of him. Nothing at all wrong with that. Good for you and him.

I would love to know what proportion of Brock fans are not fans of the WWE.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Soojooko said:


> And that pretty much nails it! I would say a large portion of the Brockers love him for the same reason. They got interested in MMA because of him. Nothing at all wrong with that. Good for you and him.
> 
> I would love to know what proportion of Brock fans are not fans of the WWE.


If you check the wwe threads you'll realize I'm not at all a wwe fan 

And I'm not his biggest fan either. But he's still one of the greats. And That's a fact


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brock Lesnar is not one of the great fighters of all-time, but he was THE greatest draw the UFC have had, and he had a couple of great performances. He's far from the best heavyweight ever, but a good fighter? You don't beat Frank Mir, Randy Couture, Shane Carwin and Heath Herring without being seriously good. His wrestling was off the chain, and his physique gave him so many advantages. He's over-rated by some, massively under-rated by others. Brock was a very good Heavyweight, a heavyweight that won, and defended the HW title. That should be worth something.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> And that pretty much nails it! I would say a large portion of the Brockers love him for the same reason. They got interested in MMA because of him. Nothing at all wrong with that. Good for you and him.
> 
> I would love to know what proportion of Brock fans are not fans of the WWE.


Well I was joking, I was a casual fan from 05-08, I became a hardcore fan in 2008 with the tri-fecta of Brock Lesnar and Forrest Griffin winning titles, and The Ultimate Fighter Season 7 which was an epic tournament. Before then I would just casually read about the events on a wrestling website that followed Randy Couture and Bob Sapp from some reason.

Had I been able to afford the PPV's I might have been more a bigger fan earlier.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok. Im willing to accept that the UFC is far less about spectacle these days. Making the cards feel less of an event. It is quite sad, as the grandiose thing is nice. Once a month. With your buddies. Beer. Arguments. Greasy food. Vomit. etc. I enjoy it as much as the next man. I totally understand and agree with all this.

BUT

Sport, for me, is first and foremost about sport. Human beings competing with each other. If we also get a spectacle along the way, all the better. But its just a bonus for me, not essential. Take all the frilly shit away and im still very happy as long as we have the competition, which is ultimately what im here for.

Now, its clear that for some people, the spectacle is paramount. The lights. Big names. Razzle-dazzle. Drama. I can never ever agree with this attitude and I hope they never agree with me.

So, with that said, I'm going to back away. Im going to continue to watch all of this fighting thats replaced the huge empty MMA-less space that was there before. And continue to laugh at them moaning about it.

Goodnight.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I need to say this. 
I love what the ufc is today. If anything I'm a bigger ufc fan today . 
But you saying that it's better today then what it was 5-10 years ago to me is absurd. 
I enjoy the fights today even the boring ones. Because I like the fighters to be technical sometimes. 
But I also think that you can't forget about the classics.. you know.. the fights that made this sport what it is today. 
Also I'm pretty sure that Brock is a bigger star then Cain 
And chuck might be a bigger star then Jones. 
And Anderson is a bigger star then wiedman 
And Hughs and GSP are bigger stars then Hendricks 
And Penn is a bigger star then pettis 

Just my opinion But it's 100% true


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Hasn't Cain already surpassed Brock?


No. Cain never beat the Undertaker.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Warning said:


> No. Cain never beat the Undertaker.


Ha ha ha ha.. 
Classic


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

UFC and MMA quickly eclipsed American College football in 2010 when I was really, truly first introduced to it.

I went back and watched all the TUF seasons and eventually every fight. I think it was around UFC 109, though I have memories of Lesnar fighting while I was in crowded bars, but I didn't care.

Since then my interest has peaked and finally started to diminish. I am a BJ Penn fan and had no idea I missed his 3rd fight with Edgar (which I knew he'd lose, but was impressed he took it at 145).

I love to hate on Jon Jones and Greg Jackson. Sadly I was entertained by Chael. I love to watch everyone from Ceasar (sp) Gracie's camp fight. Yes, even boring ass Jake Shields. I can respect his outstanding BJJ.

But I cannot keep up with the UFC. I haven't bought a PPV in 2 years and won't anytime soon. I'd go to an event if it were close and the timing was right with my family.

I wish Bellator luck to improve their cards and compete with the UFC.

I will make sure and watch OSP fight, though, because he's a Tennessee Vol for Life! Boom.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> Lesnar was a UFC Heavyweight Champion, I'd hardly call that rubbish. Not that he was so amazing, but to call him rubbish is well, rubbish. In the NFL, there is a player named Tim Tebow who has been not-so-good in the NFL and yet is a huge star. There is a player named Johnny Manziel who is one of the most popular players and hasn't played a game yet. Lesnar is the biggest star in UFC history. When I think of star, I think of drawing ability, popularity, must-see. You seem to be getting "best" confused with "stars". Sometimes they go hand-in-hand, sometimes they don't. Lesnar was part of the biggest pay-per-view in history, and his three other title fights were three of the most-watched pay-per-views in history. There's a reason Dana wanted him on the first Fox show, and why Dana looked like his whole family just died when they were announcing Cain as the new champion.
> 
> In the US, pay-per-view sales have been plummeting, as well as live gate attendance in a lot of places (besides Vegas I believe). This shows that people are no longer deeming UFC as something they want to pay money for.



Lensar was legit. Maybe he couldn't take a beating or maybe just a solid punch. He was a legit martial artist. When he started MMA, he went for the best competition he could find and performed well. Then the competition caught up with him. 

His WWE antics couldn't hurt PPV buys either, so sure, Dana loves him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well to give Brock credit he was a part of the most successful pay per view in UFC 100. He did have drawing power because of his pro wrestling fans. However, he proved to be a big fish in a weak pond.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Brock IS a part of why I originally started watching, but I don't "love" the guy as a result. I wouldnt even say I was a big fan.

But you can't refute what I said on the last page. Weidman gets sooooo much credit for beating Anderson in his 10th fight, but beating Randy Couture in your 4th isn't impressive? Beating Mir in your 5th isn't impressive? Carwin in your 6th?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Brock IS a part of why I originally started watching, but I don't "love" the guy as a result. I wouldnt even say I was a big fan.
> 
> But you can't refute what I said on the last page. Weidman gets sooooo much credit for beating Anderson in his 10th fight, but beating Randy Couture in your 4th isn't impressive? Beating Mir in your 5th isn't impressive? Carwin in your 6th?


Of course not, because Lesnar had so much weight advantage over Couture, Mir was always overrated, and Carwin beat himself

(I was saving sooj the trouble)


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

The Best Around said:


> Of course not, because Lesnar had so much weight advantage over Couture, Mir was always overrated, and Carwin beat himself
> 
> (I was saving sooj the trouble)


and then overeem. a guy who never fought anyone worthy of being mentioned. 
And Cain velasquez a short guy for the division .
Beat him So Yeah. Two sucky fighters beat him. 
And let's not forget about Mir. The divisions suckiest bjj fighter ever


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm glad Brock came into the picture because the first time I seen him in WWE I was like holy hell this dude is a silver back gorilla! I wanted to see if such a specimen would do well in an MMA setting and I got my answer. Happened pretty much the way I thought it would. He was able to overwhelm smaller opponents and intermediate fighters or ones not as well rounded. Once he fought against more technical ones he ran into issues. Cain vs Brock was like The Red Viper vs The Mountain except with out the verbal dialogue. That was a thrashing!

We all know the draws from the past. I think the new draws will definitely be TJ if he can hold on, Connor if he continues to rise up the ranks, Pettis, Cain, Cormier if he can dethrone the current title holder because he'll usher in the Olympic caliber fighters and will elevate this sport to a whole new level much like what we're seeing with Ronda. The competition is like the 92 Dream Team vs the world!

The UFC already went through this void awhile back and were able to regroup except in this scenario their stars are simply on hiatus and they're building new ones. Even the NBA went through a bit of a downtime after the Chicago Bull dynasty era then a decade later enter Kobe + Shaq then LJ. 

It always comes in cycles.

As of writing this we got Cerrone vs Miller tonight then Connor vs Brandao on the weekend. Can't be that bad can it?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Brock lesnar wasn't successful because of his physical abilities ( even though it was a huge part ) he made it in the ufc because he was probably considered at the time the best wrestler in mma..


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

prospect said:


> Brock lesnar wasn't successful because of his physical abilities ( even though it was a huge part ) he made it in the ufc because he was probably considered at the time the best wrestler in mma..


This is really wrong. Not even a good guess.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

GDPofDRB said:


> This is really wrong. Not even a good guess.


You're gonna back that up?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he met a certain guy named Cain Velasquez who handed his rear end to him. Then he faced a guy named Alistair Overeem who didn't even have a wrestling background. Is that backed up?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

kantowrestler said:


> Well he met a certain guy named Cain Velasquez who handed his rear end to him. Then he faced a guy named Alistair Overeem who didn't even have a wrestling background. Is that backed up?


...and before both of them he met Diverticulitis and almost died. I don't think it takes away from Lesnar's wrestling ability that he was beaten by the current champion and a roided to the teeth K1-level striker.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Back in 2010 bleacherreport . Made a list of who is the best mma wrestlers. And they said that Brock lesnar is #3 chael sonnen #2 and GSP #1 . 
Although That's 100% not true outside the octagon. But inside I'd have to agree. 

That said I might've been wrong saying that he was the best wrestler in mma at the time. 
But he was deffinetly the best wrestler in the heavyweight division.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

prospect said:


> You're gonna back that up?


Even though you offer no foundation whatsoever for your original claim? Of course I can.

The reason you are wrong is because at the time only cock chestnar nut huggers would say stupid shit like that.

He was an amateur wrestler in 2000, and didn't wrestle anymore for 8 years. People who know what they are talking about, not WWE noobs, didn't think he was the best wrestler in MMA and if anything his wrestling talent was less then what it was when he was with Minnesota. And speaking of Minnesota, it was spring of his junior year that Lesnar became a noteworthy figure in sports, primarily because of his size and strength. Nobody looked like a pro wrestler in college wrestling, except him. Amateur pundits then like modern day pundits during Brock's run agree. He was a great wrestler but his success was attributed to the physical size and strength advantages he had over his similarly or more skilled opposition. His own coach even alluded to the fact that he was able to be successful over the more talented Iowa wrestlers because of his size advantages. So when a guy who had been in the pro wrestling and nfl preseason camp buisness for eight years and out of a competitive real wrestling environment arrived in MMA, only people who didn't know what they were talking about spouted crap like that. And the results of his in cage work support that. He dwarfed every single opponent he had except one and that dude beat the shit out of him. Mir has wrestling that is the opposite of good, Herring was more athletic but about as good of a wrestler who was checked out of the sport, Carwin destroyed Brock then blacked out from beating him up so much. So then he got Couture 15 years older and 60 pounds lighter then Brock. How did the so called best wrestler in MMA do there? Two total takedowns with couture on the mat for less then ten seconds is how he did. That big of a physical advantage and he could do jack shit with it. As mentioned by Kanto, another guy who was a better wrestler at any point in his MMA career then Brock was in his life destroyed him and a guy who can't wrestle didn't get wrestled. And to further the point, King D mentions Brock's Diverticulitis, if that made him weaker somehow then why would it matter if what you said was even close to true, if it wasn't about his strength but his talent. If he was that talented then it shouldn't of mattered right? Well it didn't matter because he wasn't as good. So what else is there? WHat made Brock this greatly underrated MMA talent? Was it Brock adept pugilism that puts him over? No. Maybe his talent with the gentle art? Nope. It must of been his Muy Thai then. No. Maybe it was his composure he kept when his opponents landed strikes on him? Yes,that must be it. He was a great wrestler with a size and strength advantage against every opponent he faced since transferring out of JV, at least to my knowledge. With out the physical advantages he had against everyone he faced, you never would of heard of this guy.

So now it's your turn to do what you didn't do in the first place, back up this claim with something, anything:



prospect said:


> Brock lesnar wasn't successful because of his physical abilities ( even though it was a huge part ) he made it in the ufc because he was probably considered at the time the best wrestler in mma..


Brock Lesnar was never the best wrestler in HW MMA let alone MMA universally, never seriously considered to be by anyone who knows what they are talking about. Now you guys can continue your nooby cock chestnar circle jerk. It's ironically fitting this conversation broke out in this thread too.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

First of all. I'm one of the guys who said that Brock lesnar was a fake wrestler and he sucks and all that crazy shit us mma fans say.. 
But when I saw him fight. He was not human. His wrestling abilities were insane and his physical abilities were even better.. 

But you need to.understand is just because he.was successful as a wrestler and an mma fighter because of his physical abilities doesn't take anything away from him. 

And honestly you didn't explain anything to me other then how insecure you.. I ask you to explain and you call me a wwe fan... That's worse then killing and raping my mother


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

GDPofDRB said:


> Even though you offer no foundation whatsoever for your original claim? Of course I can.
> 
> The reason you are wrong is because at the time only cock chestnar nut huggers would say stupid shit like that.
> 
> ...


This post is full of so much whining. Brock was huge....cry about it some more why don't you. Overeem was huge and proven to be on steroids (I'm sure Brock was earlier in his life but I highly doubt he was after that sickness) but you don't see me whining about it. Being physically gifted helps people. Bones wouldn't be what he is, LeBron James wouldn't be what he is, etc. If being huge was all it took, then I guess the heaviest guys at their respective decisions should be champions.

Apparently since Mir isn't a good wrestler then that discounts Brock's win against him? He was still the Interim HW champion and Brock gave him a beating. Herring was a "whatever" win. Size/age advantage, Couture was still HW Champion. You're basically discounting two straight wins over the UFC Champion and the UFC Interim Champion. Then he beat Carwin after surviving a pounding. Sure you can say Carwin almost beat himself, but you can say that about a lot of other fights too. The fact is Brock survived a pounding from someone who was a killer at that point, and was able to finish him off.

Brock got caught by Cain and then pounded on after. No excuses, he lost. Nobody is saying he was better than Cain. Against Overeem, Lesnar was obviously already mailing it in before the fight.

Before the illness, Brock was obviously a different fighter. If he didn't have the illness, would anything have changed? Maybe not. Nobody is saying he is the greatest wrestler ever, but you're basically saying nothing he did in his wrestling or MMA career counts because he is big. So you are trying to sound all tough and mighty talking about idiots who would proclaim Brock is like the GOAT wrestler, when you sound just as close-minded, just on the opposite end of the spectrum.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

:laugh:

This thread just keeps on giving.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

The Best Around said:


> This post is full of so much whining. Brock was huge....cry about it some more why don't you. Overeem was huge and proven to be on steroids (I'm sure Brock was earlier in his life but I highly doubt he was after that sickness) but you don't see me whining about it. Being physically gifted helps people. Bones wouldn't be what he is, LeBron James wouldn't be what he is, etc. If being huge was all it took, then I guess the heaviest guys at their respective decisions should be champions.
> 
> Apparently since Mir isn't a good wrestler then that discounts Brock's win against him? He was still the Interim HW champion and Brock gave him a beating. Herring was a "whatever" win. Size/age advantage, Couture was still HW Champion. You're basically discounting two straight wins over the UFC Champion and the UFC Interim Champion. Then he beat Carwin after surviving a pounding. Sure you can say Carwin almost beat himself, but you can say that about a lot of other fights too. The fact is Brock survived a pounding from someone who was a killer at that point, and was able to finish him off.
> 
> ...


Whining? What whining? I've taken exception to a ridiculous statement that the guy just admitted he had no way of backing up. I'm crying about nothing so where exactly are you getting this whining BS from?

Am I whining when I say Brock's size and strength are what put him over the hump? Because you are even agreeing with me, does that mean you are whining too? And please tell me who said being huge was all it takes? Who said that? Where? It's pretty clear what I said, what you just echoed in agreement with me: Brock was a great wrestler who owes his high level of success to the physical advantages he had over all of his opponents. Being physically gifted helps. Is acknowledgement of that whining? 

And it sounds like you lack the comprehension to follow the context of the message. Brock's win against Mir is not discounted through anything I've said because the victory is not the topic of the conversation, wrestling is. Mir is not a good wrestler, Brock is. What does that have to do with what you are trying to talk about, his win in that fight. We were talking about wrestling and somebody coming to the conclusion Brock is the best wrestler in MMA because he was better at it then Mir would be a poor basis to reach such a conclusion. That same point works with Herring as well. And really turns your whole "yer discounting his wins" BS on it's head. I mean Brock got to display ten seconds of effective wrestling, what we are talking about, in his fight with Couture, who being the champ at the time in no way erases the physical and age disadvantages he had in the contest. The point that flew so high over your head was this guy didn't demonstrate he was a superior wrestler in that match at all despite the huge physical advantages and the way over sensationalized hype. You certainly are right about one thing, you can say a lot of fighters almost beat themselves, especially when it is true. When you stop fighting in a fight, you generally lose to the other guy no matter what magnitude of ass kicking you have given up to that point. So again, what? Was that the fight that made a message about what a great wrestler he was in MMA? Not really. None of his MMA fights really suggest that Lesnar was every one of the best wrestlers in MMA, but the compliment of his size and strength to his great wrestling despite his obvious deficiencies in all the other areas commonly utilized in MMA propelled him to the heights he achieved. Is that wrong? Is that whining?

And yeah, actually people have said he was the best wrestler in MMA, elsewhere and in this very thread, triggering that response. ******* read it so you look like you get what is going on next time. And this whole "you're basically saying nothing he did in his wrestling or MMA career counts because he is big" is stupid, Lesnar won the fights, that is how it works. I'm looking at the fights for what they are though, the same way I look at every other fight and what is being looked at here in particular more then everything else is wrestling because that is what the message is about. There are unique reasons things happen like they do in every fight. 

If Brock Lesnar is not bigger and stronger then all of his competition since he was 20 years old, do you think the skills he did possess propel him to the levels of success in competition he was able to achieve? I don't. More then anything it sounds like you are butt hurt by this opinion or the probability of it being accurate.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

So you say all this bs about him.not even being the best wrestler at Hw at the time. Then try to explain it by attacking everyone. 

Yet you didn't explain anything. The only way to explain it is to say who was better then him at wrestling in the heavyweight division back then. 

And until you do that. Writing huge posts talking shit about us won't prove anything. So stop whining cry baby


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Since he was technically around at the time, I'd say Cain Velasquez was better than him.

But as per usual, I couldn't disagree with GDPofDRB more.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

prospect said:


> So you say all this bs about him.not even being the best wrestler at Hw at the time. Then try to explain it by attacking everyone.
> 
> Yet you didn't explain anything. The only way to explain it is to say who was better then him at wrestling in the heavyweight division back then.
> 
> And until you do that. Writing huge posts talking shit about us won't prove anything. So stop whining cry baby


Oh you're back? Are you gonna back up your claim or do you still have nothing? Of course you won't, so why don't you don't you try to offer a rebutal to what I've stated then?



ClydebankBlitz said:


> But as per usual, I couldn't disagree with GDPofDRB more.


All the validation I will ever need.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Actually I did post right after you're last comment So I was never gone. But at least you're consistent with your stupidity. 

So I'll try and explain this to you. 

This is wrestling wise. 
Fedor emlianenko < lesnar 
Andrei alrovksi < lesnar 
Antonio Rodrigo nougiera < lesnar 
Frank Mir < lesnar 
Randy couture < lesnar 
Tim Sylvia < lesnar 
Gonzaga < lesnar 
Overeem < lesnar 
Werdum < lesnar 
Rothwell < lesnar 
Kongo < lesnar 
JDS < Lesnar 
Bigfoot < lesnar 
Herring < lesnar 
Cain velasquez = Brock lesnar ( I have No.idea who gets it But Brock was healthy and on a roll back then so at least a draw. 

So Yeah did I back it up enough or should I dumb it down Even more ?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

prospect said:


> Actually I did post right after you're last comment So I was never gone. But at least you're consistent with your stupidity.
> 
> So I'll try and explain this to you.
> 
> ...



LOL wow, you showed me here didn't you. Unreal.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

GDPofDRB said:


> LOL wow, you showed me here didn't you. Unreal.


Awh damn should I explain even more ?! 
Perhaps this could help 
 http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professional_wrestling


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

It baffles me that you might even watch MMA.

Especially when three of the guys you put in your list of an explanation were entirely unfazed by any attempted wrestling Lesnar tried against them. One proved to be far more capable then he was when he attempted his own wrestling. So just based off of four opponents of Lesnar's alone, he didn't have effective wrestling when he tried to use it, but go ahead and cling to the wet dream that the unstoppable brocktober was the best wrestler at HW and in MMA.

_Cain velasquez = Brock lesnar ( I have No.idea who gets it But Brock was healthy and on a roll back then so at least a draw_

Yeah, you definitely have no clue what so ever.

Looking forward to your next empty post.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Hodwy there fellas


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Brock has better wrestling then Randy?

HAHAHAahahaahHAHAHAHhahahhhaa!!

Wow. Please... Continue...


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

That was not this guy at his best vs this guy at his best. This was comparing Brock at his best vs every other heavyweight in the same time. 

And yes Brock is a better wrestler


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

(in response to GDP's post....don't feel like quoting that gigantic thing lol)

It's also hard to say where Brock's wrestling ranked at the time. It couldn't get better as his fights went on because he didn't fight much. If someone had defined wrestling, it got better throughout their MMA careers. Brock had a one-minute fight outside of the UFC that doesn't really count. Otherwise, he fought Couture in his third real fight ever. Even if he possesses elite wrestling, it'd be hard to show that off in a UFC Title fight when you have two real fights under your belt.

A lot of Lesnar's career is a guessing game because he has so many few fights, and most fights were against elite competition. He was sick for some of it, hungry for some of it, etc. It's all a guessing game, but so many people here like to discount what he did in such a short time. And trying to say his size was the main reason for everything is a joke. His combination of size and speed helped a great deal sure, but that was all his doing. It's part of the game.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

EVERY PERSON ON THE PLANET would lose to Cain.
Brock was a great amature wrestler. One of the only people to ever beat Kurt Angle in competition. If you can beat a gold medalist on the mat. You are a great wrestler. 

I was a fan on WWE and I was proud of him for nutting up and getting in the cage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he got disgruntled with WWE, then he got bored with pro wrestling in general, then he tried MMA. Then after one fight in FEG he wanted to try the UFC. He was a genuine monster but Cain was more skilled.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Warning said:


> EVERY PERSON ON THE PLANET would lose to Cain.
> Brock was a great amature wrestler. *One of the only people to ever beat Kurt Angle in competition. If you can beat a gold medalist on the mat. You are a great wrestler.
> *
> I was a fan on WWE and I was proud of him for nutting up and getting in the cage.


Except that never happened. Kurt did school Brock backstage a few time the stories say though.


The Best Around said:


> (in response to GDP's post....don't feel like quoting that gigantic thing lol)
> 
> It's also hard to say where Brock's wrestling ranked at the time. It couldn't get better as his fights went on because he didn't fight much. If someone had defined wrestling, it got better throughout their MMA careers. Brock had a one-minute fight outside of the UFC that doesn't really count. Otherwise, he fought Couture in his third real fight ever. Even if he possesses elite wrestling, it'd be hard to show that off in a UFC Title fight when you have two real fights under your belt.
> 
> A lot of Lesnar's career is a guessing game because he has so many few fights, and most fights were against elite competition. He was sick for some of it, hungry for some of it, etc. It's all a guessing game, but so many people here like to discount what he did in such a short time. And trying to say his size was the main reason for everything is a joke. His combination of size and speed helped a great deal sure, but that was all his doing. It's part of the game.


It can be hard for you to say and you can guess all you like, doesn't mean other people need to do that too.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

GDPofDRB said:


> *Except that never happened. Kurt did school Brock backstage a few time the stories say though.*
> 
> 
> It can be hard for you to say and you can guess all you like, doesn't mean other people need to do that too.


Brock actually beat Kurt Angle at Wrestlemania 19 for the WWE Championship 

But yeah, Lesnar and Angle never fought in an actual match. Kurt Angle in MMA would have been interesting in his prime shape.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Surely the real question here is, who had worse tattoos than Brock during his time in the UFC?


This is where all you Brock fans tell me you love the dick sword right?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Except that never happened.


I guess you are right. Not sure where my brain got the reference from. Maybe it was just part of a wwe storyline. lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't that happen in Inoki Genome Federation?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Apparently it only happened in a backstage wrestling match.. Kurt says he won . Brock says he won too


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Was this supposed to be an old fashioned backstage wrestling match?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

After watching today's fight card I realized that the US market may be reaching saturation, but the middle east, Asia, and UK/Aussie/European markets are just beginning. Connor, Gunnar and the rest of Irish fighters are opening doors.

New stars in the making.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I don't think the US market is quite there yet. Until the fighters are making the amount of money a major league's average fighter is making it's not done growing. When will that be?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> After watching today's fight card I realized that the US market may be reaching saturation, but the middle east, Asia, and UK/Aussie/European markets are just beginning. Connor, Gunnar and the rest of Irish fighters are opening doors.
> 
> New stars in the making.


I feel like this will help live gates in those countries, but won't do much else. All of this Connor McGregor hype and what not, I really don't think too many people outside of Ireland and hardcore MMA fans really care. I haven't seen him fight ever, and neither have any of my friends.

It makes sense for UFC to continue going to these places and putting Bisping in UK main event, McGregor in Ireland, etc. But I don't think it'll actually grow UFC at all outside of ensuring they get a respectable live gate without giving away too much. But then on the flip side, they'll come to Ohio and struggle to sell anything.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I added the gates for the last 20 UFC events and then did the same for the 20 events around UFC100 ( 10 events before and 10 after ) which was a period heavy with names and frills.

After a few minutes of calculator funk, I concluded:

There's roughly a 20% drop in average attendance per individual event, but they are running 200%+ more events now, over similar periods.


Just sayin


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

mo25 said:


> NFL is a regional sport and it's the biggest cash cow in the world. Why can't the UFC just copy that model?


Actially I think golf believe it or not is the biggest cash cow. IDK why the **** golf is but I think it is.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

JASONJRF said:


> Actially I think golf believe it or not is the biggest cash cow. IDK why the **** golf is but I think it is.


You should throw in tennis too. But eventually u think the NHL wins this one.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Best Around said:


> I feel like this will help live gates in those countries, but won't do much else. All of this Connor McGregor hype and what not, I really don't think too many people outside of Ireland and hardcore MMA fans really care. I haven't seen him fight ever, and neither have any of my friends.
> 
> It makes sense for UFC to continue going to these places and putting Bisping in UK main event, McGregor in Ireland, etc. But I don't think it'll actually grow UFC at all outside of ensuring they get a respectable live gate without giving away too much. But then on the flip side, they'll come to Ohio and struggle to sell anything.


You bring a good point. This is their first sell out in a while and that's why a lot of companies have moved abroad. The US market has slowed in general. Only a few major cities remain. Soojooko also brings up another great point below.



Soojooko said:


> I added the gates for the last 20 UFC events and then did the same for the 20 events around UFC100 ( 10 events before and 10 after ) which was a period heavy with names and frills.
> 
> After a few minutes of calculator funk, I concluded:
> 
> ...


Most companies begin to contract at some point and is still growing in different areas. They've built up a big enough war chest to sustain some losses. Having a fight night card built around one individual certainly helps. The seeds have been sewn. I think Boston was solid, now they're taking him to Vegas. I don't remember the last time an up and comer was a headliner that sold out. Anderson was not an up and comer...maybe in the UFC, but he was already a champion in multiple organizations w/ 20-30 fights under his belt already. 

Someone said that one of the bars in Ireland had 8,000 people...wtf! They probably would have maxed out at 20k which is really unheard of for someone this new.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this just goes to show the drawing power that Ireland can have. It's a little surprising considering so few Irish fighters in MMA and how little of a sport it is there. Brazil is understandable.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> I added the gates for the last 20 UFC events and then did the same for the 20 events around UFC100 ( 10 events before and 10 after ) which was a period heavy with names and frills.
> 
> After a few minutes of calculator funk, I concluded:
> 
> ...


Fair point. I'll take your word for it without the numbers. But keep in mind the expenses of flying everybody out, all the travel expenses, all the other costs and what not that impact the live gate. Just because they are gaining money overall in ticket sales due to more events doesn't mean they're actually making more profit on the gate sector.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Fair point. I'll take your word for it without the numbers. But keep in mind the expenses of flying everybody out, all the travel expenses, all the other costs and what not that impact the live gate. Just because they are gaining money overall in ticket sales due to more events doesn't mean they're actually making more profit on the gate sector.


Of course. I considered that filling 5 arenas with 10k each is always going to cost more then filling one arena with 50k.

However, I believe that is countered by the fact that you would have 5 times the shows = 5 times the airtime = 5 times the sponsorship and advertising space.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Food for thought, if the UFC scheduled 3 fights per year for each of their signed fighters, they would need to run 132 cards that year, each with 12 fights on it. Or a UFC card every 2 days and 18 hours.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

GDPofDRB said:


> Food for thought, if the UFC scheduled 3 fights per year for each of their signed fighters, they would need to run 132 cards that year, each with 12 fights on it. Or a UFC card every 2 days and 18 hours.


Judging by that. I'd say that the ufc is lacking? 
Yeah but if you take the injured - suspended fighters out of the equation. Would the ufc be on track.. 
And really that post should shut both sides up


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> All of this Connor McGregor hype and what not, I really don't think too many people outside of Ireland and hardcore MMA fans really care. I haven't seen him fight ever, and neither have any of my friends.


Connor McGregor brought the UFC to terrestrial television in Ireland. He was on the front page of the best selling newspaper in the country. He's had a documentary play on terrestrial television in Ireland. His event was one of the fastest selling events of all time.

No other fighters can really claim any of this, no matter the size of their country, no matter how established the sport is.

McGregor is more of a celebrity in Ireland than Ronda Rousey is in America imo.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> McGregor is more of a celebrity in Ireland than Ronda Rousey is in America imo.


You're probably right percentage wise. 
But Ronda probably is more popular world wide


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> You're probably right percentage wise.
> But Ronda probably is more popular world wide


I'm not sure if I agree.

Ronda Rousey hit the news outlets for a VERY short time when WMMA came to the UFC. With the lack of any half decent challengers, WMMA has went right back into the ground. I suppose she got a little bit of fame recently with the whole Mayweather talk, but Mayweather completely owned her in a way that only a female tennis player could own him.

Ronda Rousey isn't known by anyone outside of news outlets 2 years ago, a role in a movie that even Victor Ortiz got included in and hardcore MMA fans. I'd say you could walk down the street in America and HEAVILY struggle to find a single person who has any clue of who Ronda Rousey is.

Every single person in Ireland just about knows who Conor McGregor is.

More people have probably "heard" of Ronda Rousey. But she's more "popular"? I don't think so. No one really gives a shit about her at this point in time.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Also, lets not underestimate the number of Irish fight fans in the US.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess you're right after all. Ronda is surprise when ever a fan notices her on the street. ( in America ) .
While conor probably would need Ken shamrock as a security guard in Ireland


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Also, lets not underestimate the number of Irish fight fans in the US.


My only knowledge of McGregor's popularity in the US is based off of hardcore MMA fans so I'd have no clue really how it's working.

Right this second, in both MMA and public media, McGregor is much more popular than Ronda Rousey.

Rousey's current popularity spans to "Potential Holly Holm opponent" and "Why is Gina Carano getting a title shot?".



prospect said:


> I guess you're right after all. Ronda is surprise when ever a fan notices her on the street. ( in America ) .
> While conor probably would need Ken shamrock as a security guard in Ireland


America, or TMZ specifically, was SHOCKED when Jay Z and Beyonce could take a stroll through the biggest park in Ireland without being annoyed by press. I'm pretty sure Conor would be fine lol.

Guys like Bernard Dunne were bigger names here and again they'd probably have got a "What's the craic Bernard?" whenever he was met by fans. Not a huge country for celebrities not named Garth Brooks apparently.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

The movie is a pretty big deal though


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> The movie is a pretty big deal though


You reckon? I can't imagine she's even getting mentioned by most people with the film, in the same way Victor Ortiz isn't getting mentioned. Gina Carano's a big name apparently and I didn't even know she was going to be in F&F6, despite posting on MMA sites constantly and being a fan of the film. I don't think most people looking forward to seeing Expendables coming out have even seen her name when the other names are sitting there next to hers.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You reckon? I can't imagine she's even getting mentioned by most people with the film, in the same way Victor Ortiz isn't getting mentioned. Gina Carano's a big name apparently and I didn't even know she was going to be in F&F6, despite posting on MMA sites constantly and being a fan of the film. I don't think most people looking forward to seeing Expendables coming out have even seen her name when the other names are sitting there next to hers.


Actually I heard about Gina being in the movie from a friend. He was like there's this girl who does UFC in the f&f6. I was like you can't do UFC you ******* idiot. 
But Yeah Gina carano was heavily advertised in that movie . People who don't even know shit about mma knew that she was in the movie. 
And in ufc lesnar vs overeem she spoke to Goldberg and advertised the movie ( Also predicted that overeem would win ) 
So Yeah Ronda in the expandables 3 is gonna be a big deal. 
And I'm sure her fan base is bigger then conor or at least close.. she sure gets paid a He'll of alot more. 

But Yeah nobody mentioned Victor Ortiz other then Ronda. Simply because he's a boring idiot.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You watch the trailer, it looks like she's getting a lot of screen time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> You watch the trailer, it looks like she's getting a lot of screen time.


You watch the other two films, you realize NO ONE is getting a lot of screen time.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You watch the other two films, you realize NO ONE is getting a lot of screen time.


It's relative, but it looks like she gets the same amount as Snipes


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

John8204 said:


> It's relative, but it looks like she gets the same amount as Snipes


It's two minutes remember.?!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Whats Ronda doing hanging out with all those crusty 80's worn out looking motherfukers. Shes on top of her game right now. The rest are over the hill... and far far away.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Soojooko said:


> Whats Ronda doing hanging out with all those crusty 80's worn out looking motherfukers. Shes on top of her game right now. The rest are over the hill... and far far away.


Uhm.. what the **** are you talking aBout !?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

prospect said:


> It's two minutes remember.?!


And in those two minutes you see her in four distinctly different scenes including an introduction fight in the beginning.

It looks like she got a full on character arc in the film


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

John8204 said:


> And in those two minutes you see her in four distinctly different scenes including an introduction fight in the beginning.
> 
> It looks like she got a full on character arc in the film


Oh I thought you were being sarcastic 
Guess we're on the same side


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And you also see her in four different outfits. lol


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The Best Around said:


> I feel like this will help live gates in those countries, but won't do much else. All of this Connor McGregor hype and what not, I really don't think too many people outside of Ireland and hardcore MMA fans really care. I haven't seen him fight ever, and neither have any of my friends.


How can you expect to know any rising stars if you don't really follow the sport? Conor fought on the first Fox Sports 1 card FFS, and that card was a big deal!



prospect said:


> The movie is a pretty big deal though


Do you think it's because of the name

A) Rousey?

or

B) Stallone, Schwarzenegger, Ford, Gibson, Statham, Li, Banderas, Snipes, Crews, and Lundgren?

I mean seriously, it could be either one...


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

King Daisuke said:


> *How can you expect to know any rising stars if you don't really follow the sport? Conor fought on the first Fox Sports 1 card FFS, and that card was a big deal!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well in the past, they would take rising stars (or people who they thought were rising stars) and put them on pay-per-view main cards. Now, there are tons of cards so I guess I'll find them when they get closer to stardom. I wouldn't exactly call fighting on pre-lims of a Fox Sports 1 card a big deal.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I kind of agree that McGregor wasn't being super hyped until this fight. Like Dana wasn't thinking "Let's put this worldwide star on the fox card", he was probably thinking "This should be an exciting fight".


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The Best Around said:


> Well in the past, they would take rising stars (or people who they thought were rising stars) and put them on pay-per-view main cards. Now, there are tons of cards so I guess I'll find them when they get closer to stardom. I wouldn't exactly call fighting on pre-lims of a Fox Sports 1 card a big deal.


He's now on UFC 178 and I think it's going to be on the main card. So there.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

King Daisuke said:


> Do you think it's because of the name
> 
> A) Rousey?
> 
> ...


The movie is big because it has a huge budget and the idiot names you mentioned 

But it's a pretty big deal for mma fans and Ronda rousey because she's getting heavily advertised in the movie


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

prospect said:


> The movie is big because it has a huge budget and the idiot names you mentioned
> 
> But it's a pretty big deal for mma fans and Ronda rousey because she's getting heavily advertised in the movie


Idiot names? And are we just going to forget that Randy Couture has been in the series since the beginning? 

Expendables 3 is a big deal because of it's the third film of a very successful franchize.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, please tell me why Randy Couture is an idiot name.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Get ready to get burned folks. 
Sure I forget about Randy. 
But my post was obviously " the idiot names YOU MENTIONED " 

And those would be: Stallone,shcwarzenegger,Ford,Gibson,statham,li,banderas,sinipes,crews,and lundegren. 

I just hope non of those names are actually Randys !


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

*posting in the expendables thread*


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

King Daisuke said:


> He's now on UFC 178 and I think it's going to be on the main card. So there.


Yes thats fair enough. Now it is up to him to do something memorable. I wouldnt exactly call him a huge star, but me and my friends got Hendricks' attention when he KOd Fitch on the Lesnar PPV and then KOd Kampmann on the GSP/Condit PPV.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Expendables leaked online last night, gave it a watch, Ronda wasn't THAT big in it.

She still got treated like "the girl". I'd say she ranks 3rd in the "new expendables" behind annoying "new leader" and "generic hacker", only above "Is he American?" Victor Ortiz.

How can we gauge Rousey's popularity by her Expendables appearance, if no one's saying "You know that global superstar Randy Couture who's been in every single Expendables?".


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Expendables leaked online last night, gave it a watch, Ronda wasn't THAT big in it.
> 
> She still got treated like "the girl". I'd say she ranks 3rd in the "new expendables" behind annoying "new leader" and "generic hacker", only above "Is he American?" Victor Ortiz.
> 
> How can we gauge Rousey's popularity by her Expendables appearance, if no one's saying "You know that global superstar Randy Couture who's been in every single Expendables?".


Well she was in it as much as Mel Gibson, Harrison Ford, and Jason Stathem. She definitely had the best action scene in the finale Kellan Lutz (the "new" leader) pretty much disappeared after his introduction.

If we go by screen time
1. Stallone
2. Banderas (god he was annoying)
3. Grammer 
4. Snipes
5. Rousey
6. Wi-fi
7. Arnold
8. Stathem
9. Gibson
10. Ford
11. Lutz
12. Lundgren
13. Ortiz
14. Couture
15. Crews
16. Li

I'll say this for Rousey, she has a screen presence, Gina's the much better actress but Rousey makes more of an impact.
11. She's better suited for pro-wrestling where she can just meanmug and pout to the camera.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd say Statham and Gibson got more screen time than her. She was nothing special though. The entire new team would be lucky to get a call back.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Stop spoiling or I'll get my cousin to hack you guys!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

His cousin doesn't have a computer, but he does have a hatchet and a warrant out for his arrest.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Ronda and Antonio Banderas were great in the Expendables. Her and Antonio tag team the bad guys for a good part of the movie.
Best of the Expendables movies. It is worth waiting to see it at the theater.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^You pretty much mean Banderas was awesome and (literally any decent looking female ever) were a great team?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^You pretty much mean Banderas was awesome and (literally any decent looking female ever) were a great team?


Maybe his greatness did rub off on her, but it still was my favorite part of the movie


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Banderas' stunt double was fantastic the character was the single most annoying and unlikable person in the franchises history.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

So... That aggressive UFC strategy ey?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm not understanding why we're talking about the Expendables in a UFC strategy thread.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

It's hard to complain about oversaturation when you've got a card like UFC on Fox 12 tonight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

King Daisuke said:


> It's hard to complain about oversaturation when you've got a card like UFC on Fox 12 tonight.


Until you look at the prelims, also the fighters look like they are in bad shape for this one.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

King Daisuke said:


> It's hard to complain about oversaturation when you've got a card like UFC on Fox 12 tonight.


I agree that tonight's main card is pretty good. However, it's easy to complain when there was a Fight Night last weekend, a Fight Night a few days before that, and a Fight Night ten days before that. 

And for example, the UFC 177 card is pure garbage. Even if you're in the "but there are two title fights" boat, it's still extreme garbage beyond that. But if there were less Fight Nights and you could add Bisping vs. Le, Bader vs. OSP, and Bendo vs. Dos Anjos to the card, then it would be a more respectable main card.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys AREN'T MMA fans though. I'm sitting here watching Commonwealth boxing and judo because I'm a fan of boxing. Tonight I'm going to watch the entire prelims even though I barely know a name on it. I can't wait for the next BAMMA and Cage Warriors cards.

All of this is because I'm a fan of the sports. I don't need big names to be brought into enjoying a card. Sure, big names and exciting fights on paper is what gets me excited, but if UFC adopted a "challengers" style of show, I'd watch it every single day too. I never miss an Ultimate Fighter episode because there's a fight at the end of the night.

My dream for UFC would be to have very weak cards every single weekend, and then insane PPVs (the current main events for free cards being all of the PPV card).

Plus you give UFC way too hard a time.

Here's a summary of the fights I'm interested in on what's upcoming.

*UFC on Fox 12* - Robbie Lawler Vs Matt Brown. Anthony Johnson Vs Little Nog. Clay Guida Vs Dennis Bermudez. Josh Thompson Vs Bobby Green. Daron Cruickshank Vs Jorge Masvidal. Kyle Kingsbury Vs Patrick Cummings. Hernani Perpetuo Vs Tim Means.

*UFC Fight Night 47* - Ryan Bader Vs Ovince St. Preux. Ross Pearson Vs Abel Trujillo. Gray Maynard Vs Fabricio Carmoes. Tom Wotson Vs Sam Alvey. 

*UFC Fight Night 48* - Michael Bisping Vs Cung Le. Tyron Woodley Vs Dong Hyun Kim. Sheldon Westcott Vs Alberto Mina.

*UFC Fight Night 49* - Ben Henderson Vs Rafael Dos Anjos. Demian Maia Vs Mike Pyle. Max Holloway Vs Mirsad Bektic. Neil Magny Vs Alex Garcia.

*UFC 177* - TJ Dillashaw Vs Renan Barao. Demetrious Johnson Vs Chris Cariaso. Tony Ferguson Vs Danny Castillo. Ramsey Nijem Vs Carlos Diego Ferreira.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

The Best Around said:


> I agree that tonight's main card is pretty good. However, it's easy to complain when there was a Fight Night last weekend, a Fight Night a few days before that, and a Fight Night ten days before that.
> 
> .


So what!? 
As long as the cards are good I'm satisfied. And how is 177 garbage. Even if you don't want to see mm you still have to see dillashaw barao II


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> However, it's easy to complain


Yes it is. 
It's kind of trend here on the Internet.

I personally will start to complain once watching every event becomes mandatory. 
Until then I will enjoy watching as much cage fighting as possible.

Looking forward to watching RFA this weekend.
I never even checked to see who was fighting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> So what!?
> As long as the cards are good I'm satisfied. And how is 177 garbage. Even if you don't want to see mm you still have to see dillashaw barao II


Gus and Jones got moved to another event. They need to fill the void. How? With a title fight. Awesome. Good job UFC. People still arent happy. So, what does the UFC do? Boom ANOTHER title fight. How can people STILL not be happy?



Warning said:


> Yes it is.
> It's kind of trend here on the Internet.
> 
> I personally will start to complain once watching every event becomes mandatory.
> ...


All of this.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You guys AREN'T MMA fans though. I'm sitting here watching Commonwealth boxing and judo because I'm a fan of boxing. Tonight I'm going to watch the entire prelims even though I barely know a name on it. I can't wait for the next BAMMA and Cage Warriors cards.
> 
> All of this is because I'm a fan of the sports.


I'm the same, except I don't watch as many UFC main events, as they (to me) often don't make the most sense, sporting/ranking-wise.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> I'm the same, except I don't watch as many UFC main events, as they (to me) often don't make the most sense, sporting/ranking-wise.


I can understand just being like "fuk it". I didnt watch that main event where I think Dong Hyun Kim won. Was it the TUF finale? I think he won with a spinning elbow? It was a card where I was just like "screw it, can't be bothered".

Then again, I do understand some of you have "lives" lol.

I'm a 22 year old in a shit town in Ireland going to college in another shit town in Ireland. I get so little money that I still live with my old folks. So for me, getting hammered and watching UFC is the highlight of the week.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

dude just cuz of that, this beer right here, ima drink it for you (I'm 40+ and live in the Canadian Rockies)

At the end of the day, I don't really care what people's reasons are for watching, really - so long as there's a certain amount of respect for all of these athletes who lay their bodies on the line for the sport they love + our entertainment.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> dude just cuz of that, this beer right here, ima drink it for you (I'm 40+ and live in the Canadian Rockies)
> 
> At the end of the day, I don't really care what people's reasons are for watching, really - so long as there's a certain amount of respect for all of these athletes who lay their bodies on the line for the sport they love + our entertainment.


Tonight was perfect for me. Some good lights, 2 hours earlier than most cards which suits my time very well. Mixed with the McGregor card I couldn't me more into MMA.

Don't worry pal, I'm drinking plenty enough for me . I might not get much money but it buys plenty o' buckfast.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm a 22 year old in a shit town in Ireland


If you are Irish. Fighting is in your blood somewhere.
I do not know the history as good as I should being of Irish blood myself. But I do believe Ireland has been fighting for independence for about 1000 years


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Warning said:


> If you are Irish. Fighting is in your blood somewhere.
> I do not know the history as good as I should being of Irish blood myself. But I do believe Ireland has been fighting for independence for about 1000 years


I'm Scottish, living in Ireland. Despite the "celtic blood", tbh Scotland did like 50% of the oppressing in Ireland lmao.

To me though, fighting is never "in the blood". It's do do with your upbringing. You don't need a "hard" life like fighters like to pretend, but I bet every single person on this site's dad once said the phrase "If someone hits you, hit them back twice as hard".


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tbh I think a lot of MMA fans actually aren't the fighting type! I train Jiu jitsu and done a small amount of boxing in my junior years but I hate the thought of getting in a fight that wasn't sanctioned or agreed upon. I avoid fights on nights out like the plague,I'm sure some professional fighters would be the same.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To me though, fighting is never "in the blood".


I could start a whole long conversation about inherited genetics. But that would be way off topic. lol
Domestic animals are not that way just because you bring them in the house. The Mastiff would most likely kill you if it was not for them being domesticated over hundreds of years. Just a example. Behaviour is in the blood


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> Tbh I think a lot of MMA fans actually aren't the fighting type! I train Jiu jitsu and done a small amount of boxing in my junior years but I hate the thought of getting in a fight that wasn't sanctioned or agreed upon. I avoid fights on nights out like the plague,I'm sure some professional fighters would be the same.


I AM the fighting type, but I'm completely with you. I dream of being punched in the face randomly, because every single day I dream of smashing someone's face in. But if I'm out, and there is ANY opportunity to avoid a fight, I will take it. I right now would offer to buy a guy a pint instead of fighting with him, because I'm doing that douche thing of "If we fought, I'd murder him, so I'll be a condescending douche" lol



Warning said:


> I could start a whole long conversation about inherited genetics. But that would be way off topic. lol
> Domestic animals are not that way just because you bring them in the house. The Mastiff would most likely kill you if it was not for them being domesticated over hundreds of years. Just a example. Behaviour is in the blood


Humans are different. Had I moved to this region of Ireland when I was 5, I'd be a complete *****. I feel like being from Glasgow, even though I was 11 when I moved here, makes all the difference.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Culture certainly does influence a person when it comes to their interests. For example I mostly grew up in Japan during Pride's heyday. That was a huge influence in making me a MMA fan.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^For me, my dad was huge into boxing when I was very young, so I grew up watching some Tyson fights etc. Bloodsport, Kickboxer and Best of the Best rank in my all time favourite films.

It wasn't until like 2006 that I got REALLY into fighting though, with John Duddy, Bernard Dunne, Matthew Macklin and Andy Lee fighting on Irish TV. You also had Felix Diaz in the 2006 olympics. I was a hipster about him, and followed him after it. He reminded me of Tyson (in 2013, Felix Diaz was the inaugural fighter in Tyson's new stable, AMAZING coincidence lmao).

I had the first UFC PS1 Game, but didn't remember much of it. I got really into MMA with Brock Lesnar's entrance, but I got really into it from TUF 9 and Strikeforce (Specifically Nick Diaz, and Strikeforce Miami).


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Culture certainly does influence a person when it comes to their interests. For example I mostly grew up in Japan during Pride's heyday. That was a huge influence in making me a MMA fan.


Definitely.

I just started watching when my uncle had everybody over to watch UFC 1 on his new satellite dish. (you know, those huge 20 foot diameter ones from the 80s LOL) Hooked ever since. Was never into boxing, but was into wrestling a bit, as there have been some big wrestlers from my area, whom I knew personally. (Olympians)


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Warning said:


> If you are Irish. Fighting is in your blood somewhere.
> I do not know the history as good as I should being of Irish blood myself. But I do believe Ireland has been fighting for independence for about 1000 years


Sorry to be a dick but this is typical American stereotyping.

I'm from England and you probably think that means I drink Tea in little dainty cups, live in a castle and sound like the queen. Except the town I'm from has more Nick Diaz types than Hugh Grants.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> Sorry to be a dick but this is typical American stereotyping.
> 
> I'm from England and you probably think that means I drink Tea in little dainty cups, live in a castle and sound like the queen. Except the town I'm from has more Nick Diaz types than Hugh Grants.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


I said I did not know the history as good as I should.
I am from Canada, Nova Scotia (New Scotland).
That was not my thought of English people, but it is now.
Get back to your dainty cups. God save the Queen.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait wait wait...

Did Scotland officially commission a remake? Now I know how Toby McGuire feels.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Wait wait wait...
> 
> Did Scotland officially commission a remake? Now I know how Toby McGuire feels.


LoL. It was founded by Scottish people. 75% of our phone book is Mc's and Mac's. It is a big part of our culture. 

Actually when I think of England. I think Doctor who and one of the top 5 party capitals of the world.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why are we talking about Scotland?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Why are we talking about Scotland?


Yeah - I thought this was the Expendables thread? :confused02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you guys not realized.

This is the official MMAF "We talk about whatever the fuk I feel like talking about" thread.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Why are we talking about Scotland?


Why not? Are you saying that is derailing this thread? :thumb02:



Woodenhead said:


> Yeah - I thought this was the Expendables thread? :confused02:


:laugh:



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Have you guys not realized.
> 
> This is the official MMAF "We talk about whatever the fuk I feel like talking about" thread.


It certainly appears so... Not even worth fighting it now.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killz get back on topic please.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The way I see it, Expendables had Ronda and their (UFC) plan was to aggressively promote her and look where she's at now. She's pretty much the representative of WMMA and a rising star in general! 

After seeing two successful fight cards; Connor and Robbie I now know that it may hurt them from time to time, but overall it creates a mass appeal on a global scale. In a few weeks they'll be in Macau which is the Las Vegas of Asia, before that they were in a sold out show in Dublin, and then they'll be in Mexico City for the first time ever in November. 

Then they just signed Nick Diaz vs Anderson Silva and right before that they have Anthony Pettis vs Gilbert Melendez!

I see big things!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The best thing about Ronda is that she'll NEVER be interested in becoming a movie star. Martial arts isn't something she fell into, and it's not something she happened to sign up to as a kid. She's a martial artist because it's pretty much her life. Her mum got her doing it while she was in nappies. Then she went on to become a gold medallist olympian, then went on to become UFC champ.

Her popularity can absolutely sky rocket through movies in the future, but first and foremost she's always going to be a fighter.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The best thing about Ronda is that *she'll NEVER be interested in becoming a movie star*. Martial arts isn't something she fell into, and it's not something she happened to sign up to as a kid. She's a martial artist because it's pretty much her life. Her mum got her doing it while she was in nappies. Then she went on to become a gold medallist olympian, then went on to become UFC champ.
> 
> Her popularity can absolutely sky rocket through movies in the future, but first and foremost she's always going to be a fighter.


Ronda disagrees with you.

...or maybe that's just her excuse for not wanting to fight Cyborg?

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ronda-...org--justino-for-steroid-usage-201020029.html


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> ...or maybe that's just her excuse for not wanting to fight Cyborg?


:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ms. Justino needs to make bantamweight before we can even entertain that idea. Plus I think Anderson Silva versus Nick Diaz will happen first. Also there is the question of Holly Holm and Cat Zingano in the mix after the Carano fight happens.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

kantowrestler said:


> Ms. Justino needs to make bantamweight before we can even entertain that idea. Plus I think Anderson Silva versus Nick Diaz will happen first. Also there is the question of Holly Holm and Cat Zingano in the mix after the Carano fight happens.


One could say that Ms. Carano also needs to make bantamweight before we can entertain the idea.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually Gina has made bantamweight before but it has been a while. I do agree though that the question of whether she can now should be confirmed. However, this match up is all about money.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

So Expendables 3 _*BOMBED *_in a bad way. I guess they should of had Rousey in the trailers less because she doesn't draw shite.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/franchises/chart/?view=openings&id=expendables.htm&p=.htm


....this is the expendables 3 thread right?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess Ronda isn't that hot after all. They should've gotten arriany or Chrissy Blair. I'd watch that


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually heard that Ronda's acting got some good reviews for the most part. One of the reasons it bombed was because it got leaked. Though I agree there were definitely some parts that needed tweeking.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I couldn't believe that it has leaked 2 weeks, on DVD quality, before it even hit the cinemas.

But I know my dad said "That girl was fairly good" and I was like "That's Rousey from UFC".


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Not being rater R is what ruined Expendables 3 for me. That and the fact that there was no need for the "new" young Expendables. The first two movies were great because of the old muscle doing an old school action movie together.

PS. Ronda wasn't featured that much in the movie, I'd say just as much as any actress as the only girl in a action movie would. Meaning it was not a Ronda Rousey movie, as some have suggested. Her performance seemed a bit awkward, but I thought she was pretty harmless. By the way, for some reason Ronda looks like Kathy Bates in the movie! :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not seeing the Kathy Bates part. Anyways the only thing they really did to get a PG-13 instead of R rating was take out the gore. Otherwise it looked like the other two Expendables.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not seeing the Kathy Bates part. Anyways the only thing they really did to get a PG-13 instead of R rating was take out the gore. Otherwise it looked like the other two Expendables.


No gore and no f-bombs = a sad King D.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Guys, feel free to start a new thread if you want to discuss expendables.


We are done here


----------

